# Potluck invitation wording



## andrilaetal (Apr 18, 2011)

I am trying to create a potluck invitation letter for my group, meeting for the very first time over food. How should I write the invitation? Please help!!!

ac


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 18, 2011)

It would be useful to know some more information.  Are you providing the main dish?  Is there an ethnic "theme" going on.....ie Mexican, Italian, Asian?  Have you considered a sign up sheet so you don't end up with 20 deserts and nothing else?  How are you extending the invitation....by email or snail mail?


----------



## Josie1945 (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome To DC.

Josie


----------



## jabbur (Apr 19, 2011)

"Bring your favorite ___________  to share with the group."  Fill in the blank with whatever you want, casserole, dessert, appetizer, finger food, soup, salad, etc.  You can then customize it to the event or theme and the person making sure several folks get a particular category.  That way you won't get stuck with all the same thing.  We often held potlucks in our home for our church Bible study group.  We would have soup nights, Mexican night where everyone brought a component of tacos (someone would do beef filling, someone chicken, someone would do shells, another would do sour cream and cheese, another veggies etc.) For the first meeting I would do signature dishes and you can then use that as a "getting to know you" starting point.


----------



## Fabiabi (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi, 
That's a good idea jabbur. A foolproof plan surely. I've never tried a potluck evening. I'm tempted to try it with sweet things!


----------

